# Jupiter 2 "in flight"



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Guys here is the Jupiter Two..the most sophistacated..oops...

My Moebius Jupiter 2 in flight mode.

I know I am in the minority here, but I think the ship looks better this way, with more options for display than just the "Landing Gear Beauty Shot"
(Disclamier..this is Beatlepaul's opinion only, please feel free to model you ship anyway you like,Thank you).

Again she features a working Airlock and Custom interior("scale")Lighting by yours truly.She is Battery Powered(two 9 Volt Batteries do the job), I don't like Wires comming out of my models.

I moved Major West from the Pilot's seat to Manning the Astrogator(sorry for the crappy Pic), Again I wanted something a little different than the Cookie Cutter approach..Professor Robinson is by the Main View Port(Guy Williams was my Favorite on the Show!!)


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just a beauty, inside and out! Love the light setup, and MAN, you make it difficult to choose to build it with landing gear up or down..... Hmm.... maybe I'll build my old Polar Lights J2 with gear up, and use the fancy gear I have for the Moebius J2 so it'll be with gear down.

Either way, thanks for sharing such a great build!!


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Im with YOU. I personally prefer the look of the Jupiter in "flight mode". All my clients want the landing gear down so I have to go with it. Having the landing gear up also eliminates the seam between the hulls if you want to put a lot of electronics in the interior.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

phantom11 said:


> Just a beauty, inside and out! Love the light setup, and MAN, you make it difficult to choose to build it with landing gear up or down..... Hmm.... maybe I'll build my old Polar Lights J2 with gear up, and use the fancy gear I have for the Moebius J2 so it'll be with gear down.
> 
> Either way, thanks for sharing such a great build!!


Your veeeery Welcome Mate!:thumbsup:Again, The Jupiter Two in flight , offers me more diorama possibilities...On the Launch Tower, a Crash Site Dio, An In flight Dio..Just a little Different..seems everyone's building these the same assembly line way..no thinking outside the box. How many episodes did she have her gear down(Experts chime in..)??She was crashed 98% of the time with the main hatch open..anyhoo, that's just me(do I need to put my disclaimer up again??lol!)

I also weathered her a little..Little nicks and Dings, to make it less toylike:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The landing gear down was shown a total of 6 times, which was the reason I built mine "in flight".


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> The landing gear down was shown a total of 6 times, which was the reason I built mine "in flight".


 
THANK YOU SIR!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Beatlepaul, She look fantastic! Are those Kenlee's ceiling beams I see in there? They look great. Also, I'm with you on the landing gear option. Speaking of Kenlee, somewhere in Hobbytalkland he posted some great information on how to make the landing gear go either way (though not the "smooth" opening system we see on TV), but very workable.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sonett said:


> Beatlepaul, She look fantastic! Are those Kenlee's ceiling beams I see in there? They look great. Also, I'm with you on the landing gear option. Speaking of Kenlee, somewhere in Hobbytalkland he posted some great information on how to make the landing gear go either way (though not the "smooth" opening system we see on TV), but very workable.


Thank you, Thank you very Much!

Yes indeed, they are indeed Kenlee's ceiling Beams.They do make a Huge difference(to me anyways)!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

She looks great and the posing of the crew works well. It pays to be a bit different.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am an inflight guy as well. It is how we saw it most of the time!! Great build!!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

BeatlePaul, very nice as usual. What did you use for the lighted flight controls & radar displays ? Are those the kits clear parts with a decal on top & lit from below Or is it photoetched parts ? The radar units look great lit & i want to make mine look lit like yours, so how did you do it ?
Bert


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> BeatlePaul, very nice as usual. What did you use for the lighted flight controls & radar displays ? Are those the kits clear parts with a decal on top & lit from below Or is it photoetched parts ? The radar units look great lit & i want to make mine look lit like yours, so how did you do it ?
> Bert


Howdy Bert!

Ok, Yes they are the Photo Etched/Decals available from our Friend Paul at Para Grafx.

There is actually More Detail on the screens to the left and Right, but the Light wased it out.

I used Color Sheet Plastic Underneath the consoles to give it that effect, Cut to Various sizes/colors. I didn't like the look of the Fiberoptics, to me SCALE lighting makes the Model:thumbsup:
There's three difussed Leds lighting the console alone.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

One more pic...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks BP ! I was wondering how the stock clear parts that come with the kit would look with a decal on top and lit from behind ? Either the kit decal or Henrys decals. Do you know of anyone who has used the kits clear pieces with a decal and lit from below how that would look IF that would even work ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> Thanks BP ! I was wondering how the stock clear parts that come with the kit would look with a decal on top and lit from behind ? Either the kit decal or Henrys decals. Do you know of anyone who has used the kits clear pieces with a decal and lit from below how that would look IF that would even work ?


I tried it with the stock parts Bert, and to be honest, the Light washed all the detail out.

Your best bet is to get Paul's Photo Etch Parts/decals.:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

beatlepaul said:


> Thank you, Thank you very Much!
> 
> Yes indeed, they are indeed Kenlee's ceiling Beams.They do make a Huge difference(to me anyways)!


Thanks, this is the first build-up (other than my own) I have seen with the beams installed.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks Mark, I wanted to see which way I wanted to go in that area.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Gotta add my 2 cents for the in flight version. The ol Jupiter 2 always looked better zipping along through space rather than resting on some hostile alien planet. The 2 PL Jupiters I built were both in flight and my Moebius version will also be in flight with the landing legs firmly tucked in the under belly.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I like this pic of John Robinson by the viewport.....


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I also like the "inflight" version, but I bought two kits so I can have one on top the launch cradle and one on the legs. 
Yours is just great Beatlepaul, as are the others I've seen here since the kit was released!

Mike


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really nice all-around build. The crew adds so much. I need to reconsider my budget and get those! I'm right smack dab in the middle of my build. This just inspires me to move onward! Thanks for all the extra photos. ---well---

Back to mine!! (I'm currently trying to install black tubing behind the freezers. falcondesigns inspired me to give that a go) **GULP**

:wave:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Which crew fiqures are those BP ? the first set or the newer set that has 2 will robinsons with 1 sitting & 2 john robinsons ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> Which crew fiqures are those BP ? the first set or the newer set that has 2 will robinsons with 1 sitting & 2 john robinsons ?


 
The Figures are the old Lunar Models 1/35 scale .:thumbsup:

They are NOT any of the current Figures available.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks BP, Where do you keep all of your irwin allen models you build ? you must have 3 or 4 of each & all very well done, OUTSTANDING !
Bert


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> Thanks BP, Where do you keep all of your irwin allen models you build ? you must have 3 or 4 of each & all very well done, OUTSTANDING !
> Bert


In my Man Cave Bert!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Your Man cave has got to be impressive.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

BP, do you have any pictures of your Man cave ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I know she's in flight now, but here's one before I removed the Landing Gear:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

That Sure Looks Good Mark !!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

This really is a nice clean build, very impressive! I've been tossing the idea of an in-flight version in the asteroid field, diorama style! This certainly perks my interest in doing so.

I'm working on another currently, landing gear down on this one as well. I've also got a desire to do one of Henry's launch towers. I love the looks of it sitting there ready to go! The new sound board would fit in great with that too, since it's the launch sequence. 

I love looking at other peoples fine work, it's always inspirational for the rest of us! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> This really is a nice clean build, very impressive! I've been tossing the idea of an in-flight version in the asteroid field, diorama style! This certainly perks my interest in doing so.
> 
> I'm working on another currently, landing gear down on this one as well. I've also got a desire to do one of Henry's launch towers. I love the looks of it sitting there ready to go! The new sound board would fit in great with that too, since it's the launch sequence.
> 
> I love looking at other peoples fine work, it's always inspirational for the rest of us! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you very much indeed kind Sir.

I enjoy your work as well:thumbsup:


----------

